# Tommy Turvey



## Oldhorselady

I went to observe a Tommy Turvey clinic recently. It was a smaller type clinic held at a private ranch and had about ten participating people with their horses.

I can appreciate the knowlege he has as part of his business as a 'trick trainer'. That is what he is paid to do, so we have horses who make these commercials and movies that amaze us.

My problem is taking this knowlege and using it in a clinic with people who are already bringing their horses to these clinics because they are having problems with them. In other words.....why are we teaching 'how to lay down your horse' when some of these people can barely even lead their horses confidently? As a trainer, he should know how dangerous it is to teach these horses these tricks. So to give a shortened versioin to the general public in a few short steps, I think, is very dangerous! You have to be careful what you say to people. They don't hear about how much preparation needs to be done...they just see the end result of Tommy laying down their horse...so they then believe that their horse is now trained to do this. Plus, saying things like he trains some of these tricks in their stalls and does the first ride of his mustang in a stall is insane. People are now going to go home and ride/train their horses in their stalls.

Is it just me being too sensitive and skeptical? Maybe I just see the danger, when there really isn't any????

I went to this clinic to support a friend of mine who was participating. To me, I can respect what he does as his profession, but not to try and teach to the general public. I also did NOT care for his or his wife's attitude. I don't care how famous he is. Just my opinion.


----------



## gypsygirl

I saw him beat a horse with s dressage whip in front of hundreds of people at horse fair one year. It didn't want to lay down and he was whacking it really hard.people were boo ing. I can't say I was impressed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JaphyJaphy

Was the event advertised as a trick training clinic, or a problem solving clinic?


----------



## Oldhorselady

JaphyJaphy said:


> Was the event advertised as a trick training clinic, or a problem solving clinic?


The advertisement stated, quote:

"Horsemanship Clinic"
"Inspirational and Educational"
"Gain Control, Re-Educate Yourself and Get Confidence"

My friend did say he was rude the first day to his wife during the presentation.

I went the second day, where his wife insulted and embarassed me.

I was not there the third day. I really didn't have the desire to.

My two girlfriends have now been caught up in his web and think he and his wife are the greatest.


----------



## Oldhorselady

.....from the flyer.....

This Clinic is desinged to make your horse training easier and less complicated. With this new approach training will be enjoyable and you will be able to do more with your horse than ever before. This is your chance to train with Tommie and his wife chantal up close and personal. Each session is geared to help you get the most out of your training and get on the right track. This Clinic is suitable for all ages and level of horse and rider. Sessions will include horsemanship training, prizes and amazing performances and plenty of one on one time with Tommie and chantal. Question and answer time. Their proven approach to training and sense of humor will keep you engaged and entertained all day long. This Clinic is a must to take your training to the next level.

It will strengthen the connection between you and your horse forever....


----------



## OwnedByAlli

IMO any decent trainer- regardless of profession- should be conveying to people that a mutual agreement of heiarachy, fairness of handling, understanding of how horses think, and mutual trust are the most important aspects of horse training and building a relationship between horse and human. If he did beat the crap out of a horse at a demo, well... :evil:

I have no problem with trick training as long as the human is made aware of the dangers of teaching a horse to do things like drop to their knees for a bow or getting them to nudge/'hug'/nod/shake etc. Following this logic, I personally don't find it appropriate to say that trick training can help people 'get on the right track' or that it is ok to tell people of 'all levels' to lay their horse down :/ If the horse isn't responding properly to basic handling, teaching it ways of effectively evading your commands isn't going to help you 'get on the right track' 

I dont think you are being overly sensitive at all, but perhaps let your friend do some trick training with their horse and see how it works out. They don't sound inexprienced per se and sometimes learning from experience is best: 
I was given a trick training book by an older lady who didn't do it with her own horse but thought I would think trick training was 'cute'. I felt we had a firm enough relationship that she wouldn't use tricks to be naughty so started teaching Alz to bow. Niively i was like 'what can go wrong?!' and 'when is anyone ever going to acciedntally give the signal to bow and potentially cause and accident!?' (book had something like this at the front) Well I didnt have a problem with any of the above, but the farrier on the other hand... Alli got bored when being shod and decided the poor farrier was 'telling her to bow' which wasnt too clever! So even if the horse is well behaved with its normal handler, ask: is it as well bahaved with other people in testing situations!!
I learned from my mistake and no one was hurt but it certianly made me more aware thet trick training isn't easy or suitable for everyone!


----------



## Oldhorselady

OwnedByAlli said:


> IMO any decent trainer- regardless of profession- should be conveying to people that a mutual agreement of heiarachy, fairness of handling, understanding of how horses think, and mutual trust are the most important aspects of horse training and building a relationship between horse and human. If he did beat the crap out of a horse at a demo, well... :evil:
> 
> I have no problem with trick training as long as the human is made aware of the dangers of teaching a horse to do things like drop to their knees for a bow or getting them to nudge/'hug'/nod/shake etc. Following this logic, I personally don't find it appropriate to say that trick training can help people 'get on the right track' or that it is ok to tell people of 'all levels' to lay their horse down :/ If the horse isn't responding properly to basic handling, teaching it ways of effectively evading your commands isn't going to help you 'get on the right track'
> 
> I dont think you are being overly sensitive at all, but perhaps let your friend do some trick training with their horse and see how it works out. They don't sound inexprienced per se and sometimes learning from experience is best:
> I was given a trick training book by an older lady who didn't do it with her own horse but thought I would think trick training was 'cute'. I felt we had a firm enough relationship that she wouldn't use tricks to be naughty so started teaching Alz to bow. Niively i was like 'what can go wrong?!' and 'when is anyone ever going to acciedntally give the signal to bow and potentially cause and accident!?' (book had something like this at the front) Well I didnt have a problem with any of the above, but the farrier on the other hand... Alli got bored when being shod and decided the poor farrier was 'telling her to bow' which wasnt too clever! So even if the horse is well behaved with its normal handler, ask: is it as well bahaved with other people in testing situations!!
> I learned from my mistake and no one was hurt but it certianly made me more aware thet trick training isn't easy or suitable for everyone!


I agree about thinking of the farrier. I even had given a thought to teaching one of my horses to lay down. With that thought, I thought of my farrier, and was thinking of ways to give a clear cue to lay down. The cue would definately not be lifting up her foot! After really thinking about it, I decided against the whole thing. I have a very quiet horse and I don't want to introduce something into our relationship that may make her frantic....why???? To impress someone??? So, I will leave it.

If this clinic was geared towards 'advanced' students or students clearly learning tricks for a specific reason...I can see it. But with the type of people that were there....omg. There were soooooo many other things that they could have learned to help themselves with their horses. One older lady was almost in tears from Tommy putting her down while she wasn't getting the lay down technique correct. One little ten year old was with her 'show' mom and nutty TB and she was completely scared to be near it....and had plenty of reason to be, while Mom wouldn't give up and wanted her to ride the horse. This went on, even after Chantel...Tommy's wife tried to work with the horse in the roundpen and it kept rearing and spinning and bolting. Oh, but we are going to lay this horse down????? Chantel had to actually not allow this horse in that part of the clinic and let the poor little ten year old girl ride Tommy's trained horse around the arena. Poor thing.

I wasn't there the first or the third day...maybe there was magic...idk. But I spent the whole second day out there and was not impressed by any of it.


----------



## 6gun Kid

The dude is a sure enough fool, and his wife isnt much better. All I'm going to say on the subject.


----------



## Oldhorselady

6gun Kid said:


> The dude is a sure enough fool, and his wife isnt much better. All I'm going to say on the subject.


I agree.....


----------



## stevenson

never heard of him..


----------



## swimminchikin

I see Tommy as an entertainer, but not a horseman. I'd much rather watch someone like Guy McLean. If a horse acts out he reacts with humor and patience instead of lashing out in anger or frustration. Just my $.02


----------



## COWCHICK77

Never heard of him but what little I Googled I would say he decided to shove his way into the clinician fad for the purpose of money and getting his name out.

OHL, I think you did right by walking away. If you want to attend clinics as a means to expand your knowledge there are way better ones to go to


----------



## Oldhorselady

COWCHICK77 said:


> Never heard of him but what little I Googled I would say he decided to shove his way into the clinician fad for the purpose of money and getting his name out.
> 
> OHL, I think you did right by walking away. If you want to attend clinics as a means to expand your knowledge there are way better ones to go to


I agree 100%. I was there to support my girlfriend who was in the clinic and tried to like him since I loved the 2013 Budweiser commercial that he trained the horse in. But.....didn't work.....I hated him AND his wife. I was taken back by so many of the other people there worshiping them, including my friends. Oy.


----------



## Oldhorselady

swimminchikin said:


> I see Tommy as an entertainer, but not a horseman. I'd much rather watch someone like Guy McLean. If a horse acts out he reacts with humor and patience instead of lashing out in anger or frustration. Just my $.02


That's a good way to put it....good entertainer, but nothing more.... At the clinic, he wasn't even that.....


----------



## EliRose

He comes to my local county fair every year, and I am not impressed by his attitude at all. It seems as if Turvey is LOOKING for reasons to start problems - he yells at his wife for not being fast enough, yells at people, yells at his dogs/horses . . .

One of his "signatures", at least when he comes to my fair, is having a person in the crowd try "Roman Riding". He seriously just picks from raised hands, asks if they ride horses, and puts them on. Very entertaining, but I also think very dangerous. He doesn't know the person's let of experience or how well they balance, and I've never seen a person sign a waiver. One of my friends wanted me to do it . . . No thank you!


----------



## CapeMayhorselady

*Tommie trained my horse*

I had my horse trained by Tommie Turvey. My horse needed manners and I was not able to do it with him as I had several major surgeries to my structure just so I could stand up and walk. I was afraid of my horse and decided to sell him. My husband convinced me to not sell the horse but to have him trained to do liberty and ground exercises. I sent the horse to Tommie and Chantal and when I got him back , it was like having a new horse. He was taught to respect my space, to do liberty and to trail ride safely over obstacles. My horse also learned a few tricks that made my time spent with him fun even if I did not get on his back. Tommie and Chantal gave me a lot of encouragement to get on my horse and I did for the first time in several years. I rode my horse safely and with confidence. I have since been trail riding my horse at Cook Forest, the State parks in NJ and now in Florida. My horse will work in the arena at liberty when I am not feeling up to riding. I have had a bilateral knee replacement, hip replacement and spinal fusion. I was ready to give up horses when I had all of this work done. I trust my horse and he trusts me. I know riding any horse is dangerous. My Dr advised me to live my life and enjoy what I do with the horses. I do. I enjoy what Tommie and Chantal did with my horse to make him a valuable member of the family again. In the horse training world, there are a lot of gimmicks to sell the services of clinicians. Tommie does not need gimmicks. His reputation is a positive one amongst many followers in this horse world. he fills seats at all expos and performances. He is a unique man with a lot of talent. Everyone has a bad day and maybe those here who diss him caught him on a bad day. No one is perfect. All trainers have bad days, most of them are not seen by the hundreds of followers. What Tommie and Chantal did for me is priceless. Thank you for giving me back my courage to enjoy my horse both from the saddle and on the ground.


----------



## Saddlebag

Laying a horse down isn't necessarily a trick but a useful training tool. When a horse is lying down, it is vulnerable to attack. That is why another horse always stands guard. When a trainer lays a horse down he is using the horse's vulnerability as an attitude adjuster. The key is to keep the horse down until it lets out a big sigh. That means it has given up and is prepared to die. When the horse is allowed up, the aggression/dominance is usually gone.


----------



## smrobs

I saw him perform at a local rodeo this summer. I must say that I was greatly underwhelmed. Maybe my expectations were too high or something, but I was expecting a little bit more reading of body language and less "here, let me pop this whip in your face until you turn around or back up".

99% of the people didn't even notice it but there was quite a few times during his performance when his horses just sort of flipped him the bird when he asked them to do something. He covered it up well by just slipping onto something else that the horse was more willing to do, but it still happened.

He's a great entertainer for folks that don't know a **** thing about horses, but I wouldn't waste time on one of his clinics.


----------



## Oldhorselady

My BIG problem with Tommy was his having a 'basic' horse clinic and turning it into 'see what I can do with my horse' show. This clinic was NOT advertised as an advanced trick clinic or such. I went to observe since my girlfriend was in it. Some of these people couldn't ride or even lead their horses....and they were being shown how to lay down their horses. DANGEROUS! AND, he was quite arrogant with Chantel and ladies in the clinic when it was hard for them to do what he asked to lay down their horses.:evil:


----------



## horseluver250

I do have to say I like watching Tommy Turvie perform with his horses, never been to a clinic so I don't have any imput there. I do have to say I like him a lot less after I saw his last performance with Pokerjoe. The horse was obviously lame and sour and he was using it anyway, really turned me off. I think its time he retire the horse from performing. 
That was the same night I saw Guy McLeon for the first time, and wow he really blew me away!


----------

